

Tell HN: Object365 - Everyday of your life in a JSON object - x0ner

I am currently working on a web application, but have been meaning to pursue one of my other ideas when I finish. I figured I would share it now to help me think of ideas as I go forward. Basically the idea of the site is to store everything about your day in a JSON object for a year.<p>Why you ask? Well, it would be cool to identify and trend habits, go back in time and see what you did on a given day and whatever else you could think to do with the data. How would you get it? I kind of worked some of that out.<p>I set the whole site up in phases:
- 2 weeks = Voice memo everything I do
- 1 week = Go through data and identify specifics to track based on habits. Build application to take in data and create a JSON object. 
- 3 months = Voice memo trackable items and enter them into application<p>At the end of all this you should have a decent result set of data that you could query on using MongoDB or something else. Obviously this would not benefit everyone, but I know it would me and hell, I am interested in the end results. If others are interested then please share your thoughts so when I pursue this I could bake them in.
======
mrboombastic
The voice memo part kinda lost me.

